

Apple removes compromised CNNIC root certificates and fixes Logjam in iOS 8.4 - ikeboy
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204941

======
_jomo
Interesting how it took them over 3 months. Mozilla and Google revoked their
certs almost immediately

[https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2015/03/23/revoking-
trust-...](https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2015/03/23/revoking-trust-in-one-
cnnic-intermediate-certificate/)

[http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2015/03/maintaining...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2015/03/maintaining-
digital-certificate-security.html)

~~~
ikeboy
The last update was iOS 8.3 on April 8, 2015. Maybe there wasn't enough time
to decide then.

